# 2015 Bear



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

It took 15 months, but I finally got my bear rug back. I think they did a great job though I was worried it got lost somehow! 

Forgot how big this old sow was. Love her color phase.

Now I need to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

That's cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Pretty awesome, I really like it.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great color, thick hide, and nice job on the face--all around great rug!


----------



## Ddog (Jan 3, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Ten points going into this year..............Fingers crossed!

Good looking bear!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

that looks great, job well done!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That is a VERY nice rug!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

lucky duck said:


> Ten points going into this year..............Fingers crossed!
> 
> Good looking bear!


Hope you get it. Which one are you putting in for this year?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

that's sweet. looks really good.
hope I can add a rug like that to my man room in the next year or two


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

BigT said:


> Hope you get it. Which one are you putting in for this year?


I'm going to put in for the premium again, I'm not in the bonus pool yet but I'm getting closer.


----------

